# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  I'm 19 and I squat 800 lbs

## CleanforChrist

are there any records in the united states for jrs i could shoot for? I weigh 240lbs. Thanks alot.

----------


## spywizard

dang.. good job.. welcome to ar..

----------


## oldman

:Aabanhimlikeabitch:  just kidding I just always wanted to use that smilie.


Welcome to AR


Oldman

----------


## CleanforChrist

thanks old man I appreciate the welcome

----------


## Doc.Sust

what federation do you want to compete in? are you doing this with a squat suit, if so what kind? not to many people doing that weight at your age. are you breaking parallel?

----------


## CleanforChrist

I use knee wraps and a belt no suit. squatting is just something that has come easy for me. I squatted 660 before i graduated from HS and put up 800 ayear latter in college I can get up 600 for a good solid 10 reps with wraps and a belt but i usually just go raw and work out with 450-500

----------


## CleanforChrist

and yes I break parellel. but only as much as i have to. whats weird too is usually tall people do not fair to well but im 6 2 and seem pretty inclined to squatting

----------


## RMBros

Depends more on your proportions than your actual height. Legs that are short relative to your body really help.

Welcome and 800lbs at 19 is fantastic.

I don't know much about the feds, but I'm pretty sure that you'd do well in any of them.

----------


## Blown_SC

That is some incredible weight there big fella... great job, and welcome.

----------


## ripped4fsu

shit thats a lot of weight! 

thanks for making most of us feel like bitches... 
j/j  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.Sust

start reading more about powerlifting and equipment, with a good squat suit you should be able to hit a 1000lb squat

----------


## Machdiesel

never heard of a squat suit, but the first thing that cam to mind is adam sandler in that scuba suit in big daddy squating, FUNNY SHIT, NEWAY no hijacking here , GREAT WORK, keep it up,

----------


## powerliftmike

> start reading more about powerlifting and equipment, with a good squat suit you should be able to hit a 1000lb squat


Yep. That's some damn good squatting bro. What does your bench and DL look like?

----------


## AnabolicAndre

wow, impressive dude! bump for some other numbers

----------


## USN DV

good push, I'm happy when I just press that.

----------


## CleanforChrist

my bench isnt as impressive because i tore my rotator cuff my senoir year of football its only at 360 and i still have so much pain when i bench i have pretty much stopped all together but my dead lift last time i checked was hanging around 695

----------


## omnipotent

i person that squats 800 but only deadlifts 695 ? sounds a bit fishy to me . . .

----------


## tretch187

Need a vid....

Could be a quarter squat, etc. Not doubting you bro, but think of how many internet lifters there are....


Myself, I drag a 700lb sled the second tuesday of each month with my junk....but no vids, so noone will believe me

*sigh*

Jake

----------


## ironmike250

> my bench isnt as impressive because i tore my rotator cuff my senoir year of football its only at 360 and i still have so much pain when i bench i have pretty much stopped all together but my dead lift last time i checked was hanging around 695


You're strong as hell bro! Good job and welcome!

----------


## JR.SHRED

This thread is worthless without a video, I call BULL SHIT

----------


## CleanforChrist

Those are my numbers my grip isnt where it should be and im tall so my dead lift is lower then my squat. i know i know most people their dead lift is higher or at least closer but im not here to lie i was just wondering about how i would do in acompetition. sorry you can believe me or not but i dont know who in their right mind would lie about this i mean honestly telling people I dont even know that I squat more then I actually do how would that help me? thats what it is and thats the bottom line my other lifts arent too impressive if i wanted to just lie I would have told you i squat 900 bench 550 and dL 985 but i didnt I lift because I love it christ naturaly gifted me for squats and i train harder then any one i know lifting for christ is my life.

----------


## simm

Good for u buddy......

----------


## Flexor

> Those are my numbers my grip isnt where it should be and im tall so my dead lift is lower then my squat. i know i know most people their dead lift is higher or at least closer but im not here to lie i was just wondering about how i would do in acompetition. sorry you can believe me or not but i dont know who in their right mind would lie about this i mean honestly telling people I dont even know that I squat more then I actually do how would that help me? thats what it is and thats the bottom line my other lifts arent too impressive if i wanted to just lie I would have told you i squat 900 bench 550 and dL 985 but i didnt I lift because I love it christ naturaly gifted me for squats and i train harder then any one i know lifting for christ is my life.


Very very impressive. You have a good mindset too

----------


## Panzerfaust

Thanks for all this info...i will return to my corner now  :Tear:

----------


## Hackamaniac

:LOL:  


> Thanks for all this info...i will return to my corner now

----------


## Pinnacle

Impressive....


I think I need to bring Jesus in my life rather quickly :Smilie:

----------


## MASTER

> Impressive....
> 
> 
> I think I need to bring Jesus in my life rather quickly


Same here!!

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Same here!!


im about ready to testify myself actually. can i get a amen?????

----------


## tranzit

> Impressive....
> 
> 
> I think I need to bring Jesus in my life rather quickly




LOL

----------


## oldman

> Impressive....
> 
> 
> I think I need to bring Jesus in my life rather quickly



Jesus is my hommie but I still can't lift that much. Those are some impressive numbers bro. I would like to know more ... Keep us posted on how things go with you.


Well done!!

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

I believe you brotha, i can tell by your explanation and screen personality you didnt lie. You would have bragged your bench was higher and DL more.

The site is full of bullshitters and this site is not friendly. Blame the morons that pop on here and pull crap on us almost daily.

Good squatting and I hope you increase the bench. Go to some therapy and rebuild the cup. Good luck in your lifts and god be with you.

by the way, I know a site full of competeing power lifters. They also train in my gym. I see them squat every week. The leader squats over 1000 for meets. I can send you to the site so you can talk to this guy and he can guide you fairly well with advice and what to expect if you want to compete.

check you pm's


> Those are my numbers my grip isnt where it should be and im tall so my dead lift is lower then my squat. i know i know most people their dead lift is higher or at least closer but im not here to lie i was just wondering about how i would do in acompetition. sorry you can believe me or not but i dont know who in their right mind would lie about this i mean honestly telling people I dont even know that I squat more then I actually do how would that help me? thats what it is and thats the bottom line my other lifts arent too impressive if i wanted to just lie I would have told you i squat 900 bench 550 and dL 985 but i didnt I lift because I love it christ naturaly gifted me for squats and i train harder then any one i know lifting for christ is my life.

----------


## RedBaron38

That is really impressive. Kind of jealous actually, but none the less that's some great weight. I'm about the same as you when it comes to squats. I just squat more than other lift and it seems to be the only excerise that i can increase the weight when I feel like it. Now I'm not as high in the numbers as you are but again congrats.
RB38

----------


## RJstrong

nice job... stay consistent and keep motivated and the sky's the limit!

----------


## JR.SHRED

Im not saying that it is impossible, but its not that all people lie they just think they go down all the way thats all

----------


## KeyMastur

> I believe you brotha, i can tell by your explanation and screen personality you didnt lie. You would have bragged your bench was higher and DL more.
> 
> The site is full of bullshitters and this site is not friendly. Blame the morons that pop on here and pull crap on us almost daily.


i've got some ocean front property in arizona. if you buy that i'll throw the golden gate in free.

sorry, much like everything, if i don't see proof, i don't believe it.

screen personality ?? what is that ?? i'll tell you what, i'll create an entire different name, then come in with another personality - you'll never believe it was me.

----------


## JR.SHRED

oh ya and the bow flex doesnt count jk bro

----------


## CleanforChrist

This is the last time im going to post but like i said earlier i didnt ask anyone if they believed quite frankly it dosent matter if you do or dont I'll squat what I squat regardless. I just wanted to know if with a squat like I have at my age if I could go any where with it. thats all.

----------


## tranzit

or two try and trow it in peoples faces that you can lift a bunch of weight.. and your "clean" but heres the thing.. i know a ton of fat asses who can lift alot of weight and it dosent impress me. now somone at 10 to 12% bodyfat that can do that.. that is impressive. I belive your intentions were to show us you dont need steroids to get strong.. becouse their are 10,000 powerlifting and bodybuilding websites that do not cater to the "chemicly enhanced, so why here? and why is this your last post? Personaly i dont care how much people can lift.. you can weight 450 lbs at 30% body fat have 1 ear.. yellow teeth a lisp.. and bench 1200000 lbs.. and ill still think you are a fat ass yellow tooth 1 eared lisp having dork who can lift a bunch of weight but cant get laid. =) 

This was just a rant.. directed at pretty much noone for the most part.. so please noone get ass hurt about this.. becouse other then my opinion about the guy who started this doing it to proove a point.. the general idea of this post is my opinion and i dont care what anyone else thinks =)

----------


## Myka

I dont think Ive been able to sqaut 400 lbs...does that mean Christ doesnt want me to powerlift? Is Christ your spotter...?

----------


## tranzit

Hhaha im getting a shirt that says that.. Christ is my spotter!

NICE new!

----------


## Pinnacle

> Hhaha im getting a shirt that says that.. Christ is my spotter!
> 
> NICE new!


 :LOL:   :LOL:  

Looks like I just confirmed my seat in hell....lol...

----------


## Squatman51

those are excellent numbers you could compete in the 242 class and break the national squat record easy if you can really do that much. Hell, if your bench is good you have a real good chance of making the world team

----------


## Squatman51

I have to disagree with transit however, i think putting up huge numbers and being a little cut is more impressive than a huge ripped person who isnt very strong. Ronnie coleman is an exception

----------


## steve0

i understand if you cannot present a vid but at least lets see a pick of those quads !!!!!! if you can squat 800 then you can deff barry 500lbs ass to the floor which means you should have HUGE wheels

----------


## XxElitexX

Welcome to AR! Impressive lifts. You natural?

----------


## *Narkissos*

He's not gonna post anymore he says...

I don't get how you guys reacted on this thread.. Wasn't called for.

----------


## power65

OK. Let's actually answer the guys question. If you are 19 yrs. old, weigh 240, and you squat 800 lbs., baisically raw, you could set Jr. Records in just about any federation. All federations offer a Junior Division and you could even lift in the Teenage division in some organizations. Just start checking out different federations websites and look-up their records. I don't think you'll find many young Juniors squating 800+ in the the 242lb. class. But why not buy a baic squat suit and add a little poundage to your squat while your at it. Since you've never wore a squat suit I would recommend a Inzer Z suit or something like that. Don't let someone talk you into buying a high dollar suit since you don't have any experience wearing one. Start w/ the basic suit and you can always progress and move up to a more advanced suit over time. 

If you're having shoulder problems try doing your heavy benches in a very basic bench shirt. A raw 360 lbs bench in great for someone tha tis only 19 yrs. old. here again. Start out w/ a basic type of shirt. i would recommend a Fury shirt made by Titan. This shirt is easy to get use to. And it is great for doing multiple rep sets in training. You can send me a private message if you want and we can discuss in more detail.

----------


## powerliftmike

> Welcome to AR! Impressive lifts. You natural?


Even if he juiced that is still some incredible shit! 

 :Aapostpics:

----------


## HUNTER1

> Welcome to AR! Impressive lifts. You natural?


Good question. Either way, nice job!

----------


## tranzit

> I have to disagree with transit however, i think putting up huge numbers and being a little cut is more impressive than a huge ripped person who isnt very strong. Ronnie coleman is an exception



I guess we can agree to dissagree then. I know alot of disgusting looking fat people who are short and can lift tons of weight.. it dosent impress me.. its like a honda with 3000000 horse power... at the end of the day its still a honda.

----------


## Powerlifter242

Actually, its not that uncommon for a junior to squat that much. Kyle Robertson squats in the 900's and benches in the 700's as a junior 242. I squatted over 900 two or 3 times while a juinor and benched in the upper 5's. I was a light 275er at the time.

----------


## chinups

Nice numbers man!!! Welcome

Down let the haters bring you down. Its the internet so ppl are skeptical and others just hate becase they are jealous. Good Luck~~~

----------


## DSM4Life

I am 18 and squat 810

----------


## juicy_brucy

that's double what I squat...

----------


## Dave321

> that's double what I squat...


you got a pm.

----------


## chinups

> I am 18 and squat 810


cool man!! thats great

but

I squat 811

----------


## tranzit

812 and i 9 years old so BLAH!

----------


## spywizard

> He's not gonna post anymore he says...
> 
> I don't get how you guys reacted on this thread.. Wasn't called for.


i don't either.. if he said he was "LiftingforAllah" and you guys were making fun, we would suspend you and make public apologies.. 

oh well, looks like we lost another one..

----------

